# Takenodo Nagura



## monty (Feb 28, 2011)

A couple of questions on the nagura that comes with the Takenodo 8000x. First, can this be used as a typical nagura on coarser grit stones like a 1000 or 5000x? Second, would you use this to clean other stones like the naniwa 10,000 SS?

I figured my first sharpening related post should be a series of noob questions - after all, I have a reputation to up hold 

I just got to looking at the other forums. Perhaps this would be better elsewhere. Please move if this isn't the right forum.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 28, 2011)

monty....what's up?........good question....i'm sure dave and others can add more to this conversation but i'll throw my two cents in......i don' really ever use naguras.......if u ask me most......MOST don't do anything......i had a naniwa 10k at one point and didn't like it.....dave told me about a king nagura i think it was that helped me out with it but i just didn't like the stone......i just lap my stones flat and go about sharpening......if i was you i'd worry about one thing at once.....


learn how to use your stones and get the most out of them individually and then worry later on about stuff like naguras natural stones.....finishes etc......that's how i started to learn and it worked well for me....ryan


----------



## obtuse (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't use a nagura stone. If I want to build up a slurry I use a fine diamond stone. That way you don't have to worry about grit contamination.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2011)

what Ryan said. i tried small diamond plates, too. in the end, i felt it didn't noticeably help performance, at least not on the stones i've tried.


----------



## monty (Feb 28, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> i had a naniwa 10k at one point and didn't like it.....dave told me about a king nagura i think it was that helped me out with it but i just didn't like the stone.


 
I despise my SS. I suspect that perhaps my technique could be a bit better - but all and all the chalky texture just doesn't appeal to me aesthetically. It gives me no joy to use it - even though I like what it does to my edges.


----------



## tk59 (Feb 28, 2011)

what finishing stone ISN'T chalky? i have a handful of 5k or greater stones and they all qualify as chalky imo although some are harder than others.


----------



## monty (Feb 28, 2011)

tk59 said:


> what finishing stone ISN'T chalky? i have a handful of 5k or greater stones and they all qualify as chalky imo although some are harder than others.


 
Perhaps I chose the wrong language to describe the stone - though the language I used fits my experience. My Suehiro Rika 5000x and my Takenodo 8000x are my favorite stones (though I have only had the Takenodo for a week now). The Rika has a sort of creamy response - but still quite firm. The Takenodo feels like a rock. Awesome! The SS is totally different. Maybe I'm just crazy but there is no comparison in my mind.


----------



## Jay (Feb 28, 2011)

I was never a big fan of nagura stones for creating a slurry, but they work great for cleaning up the surface of your stones after a session.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 28, 2011)

Naguras seem to work pretty well with naturals, at least in my experience.


----------

